# Samick vs. Bear. Just my thoughts.



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I have 2 Bear Grizzlies, one I bought new in 1978.
They shoot great and they are very well made. I also have a Samick Sage..Ive owned many custom and production bows thru the years and the Sage shoots as good or better than most. No, they dont have the quality finish but the feel of the shot and the accuracy is plenty good enough.
My Sage is dead in the hand with my BCYX string with cat whiskers. I learned the hard way ,you dont have to spend $500 to 1000 for a good shootin bow. My vintage Bears shoot very good too, I like em both.


----------



## G1ngerBreadMan (Oct 5, 2016)

Im glad someone brought this up as I am currently debating between essentially these two bows. In the interim Im using and old 1950s Locksely which gets the job done but I feel like shoot, for $350 for a new one why not? Bear has the reputable name behind it and as you say its a bow that keeps on giving to future generations. For me, Ill make anything work up to and exceeding its expected life but once Im forced to replace any item I usually go for the one that has high value so I wont have to do it again any time soon. I place that logic with vehicles, phones, computers etc. I dont want to be in the market for a new one any time soon so I figure the extra money is worth spending. 

The real debate comes down to personal preference IMO. If you dont have a $200 more to spend on an intermediate bow then sure, the Samick is great so I hear. But if you are going to be in the sport for any length of time seems like it would be worth it to get the bear. I havent heard of anyone yet who has regretted the Bear Grizzly purchase. Ive only been shooting for a few weeks now but I figure once I get the hang of it and increase my draw weight Ill aim for a Grizzly 45-50# which will be good for any big game. Id love to hear more from anyone who owns either bow though.


----------



## ghostdncr (Jul 18, 2016)

I wouldn't hesitate for a second to shoot a Samick. That said, I seem to keep running across old (K-prefix) Bears and buying them at bargain prices. Some I keep and some get resold, but I don't think I could bring myself to buy a new one. The old Grayling Bears, IMO, are some of the finest commercial bows that have ever been built and if I can get fine examples in the $150-200 range, I'll keep going that route. I just picked up an old Super Kodiak last week that is stunning in appearance and probably the fastest, flattest shooting recurve I've ever drawn. Its price was, um..."modest" and it's found a home!

I also have a 45# Grizzly, another K-prefix Grayling example, that serves as my small game bow. I would not hesitate for a second to take it after larger game, but it's a light and comfortable bow to walk fields and forest with. It was bought for a very low price, as well. No physical or scientific backing for it, but those Grayling bows just exude soul, for lack of a better term.


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

Bear bows are nice, but they are not the end all be all that many Bear Fans make them out to be. I personally think they are over priced. I shoot Ben Pearsons, I love them, they last forever (My oldest is from 1958, my newest is from 1969, the average age is 49 years), I shoot them on a regular basis. Best part is, I can get them for a great price on Ebay! Call me cheap, but I will not spend $600 on a bow.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Samick (except their ILF stuff) have been made in China for the last several years.


----------



## fishgutzy (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a Sammick SHT, 50# and a Bear Grizzly 45#. I like them both. The Grizzly is much lighter than the SHT take down. But them one piece ate almost always light. My daughter's Beat Montana long bow is the lightest in the house. 
If I upgrade to a bit more expensive take down I'll probably get another Sammick. 
But maybe another brand. 
If somebody makes a take down that is as light to hold as a one piece, but not cost $800 I may try one. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

New Bear recurves are so overpriced I wonder how they sell any of them.


----------



## G1ngerBreadMan (Oct 5, 2016)

I think another thing for me is that when I can find quality items made in the USA I will always choose to buy that and support my country rather than find it for cheaper and support some other place.


----------



## JamesThom. (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't get too caught up in this American made Vs made somewhere else kinda thing. I care about quality first and Samick makes some damn fine bows for the money.


----------



## Keeshond (Sep 13, 2016)

G1ngerBreadMan said:


> I think another thing for me is that when I can find quality items made in the USA I will always choose to buy that and support my country rather than find it for cheaper and support some other place.


Americans import those bows, American aircraft and truckers transport them, more Americans working for various package companies deliver them, US outfits like Lancaster employ American workers to sell and handle equipment made elsewhere. 

Get rid of imported archery equipment and put a lot of Americans out of work. It really is a global economy. When Koreas does well, we do too. It's not 1967 anymore.

You do everyone a favor by buying the best product for the money regardless of where it comes from. It was Japanese competition in the 60s, 70s, and 80s that lit a fire under US auto makers and made it possible to own a very good Ford or Chevy today. I wouldn't look at an American car 35 years ago. They were junk compared to Toyota. Not so today. American cars are just as good as anything imported because of competition. 

So buy quality or value. It works out for everyone in the end.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have shot both. The grips are different so try both.
I do not get too wrapped up in buying only US products.
I prefer to do so but through competition from foreign suppliers the US products become better and cheaper.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I enjoy the sentiment of buying USA. I also believe in value. I will spend more to get more, but I need to feel there is value in spending more. If one product is $150 more, I need to feel I am getting $150 worth of more. That said, I would spend $30 more for American if I had it.

I shopped the lower range market awhile back. I tried a grizzly. The cost was $385. The shot was less pleasant than I expected. Thought it was a fluke. Shot two more. Long story short, I ended up with my Samick nighthawk for $300. I am not sorry I did. I feel I got a far superior bow for less money. I wanted to buy American, but was not willing to spend more to get less. 

I am not running down bear. I will have one, but of the upper range, Kodiak or a take down.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I shoot what works and have no problem buying from other parts of the world, as you can see by my signature. There is one bow that I keep coming back to for hunting, my old Bear Super Kodiak. Maybe it is partly the history of hunting with a Bear? After all Fred Bear is an American Icon. I do know that I love that bow and it has never let me down.

For the record I own 4 Samick bows. My kids shoot them. :teeth:


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Not to hijack this thread - but I have heard the later model Bear Grizzly limbs are way down on the older model limbs with the new limbs having less laminations and not capable of shooting with fast flight type strings - can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Keeshond said:


> New Bear recurves are so overpriced I wonder how they sell any of them.


Totally agree with you on this, I would have loved to buy a new Bear over the past few years but there's no way I'm shelling out the coin that they are asking for them. There are so many bows out there, that are as good or better at a much better price. I have wanted a Bear TD for awhile now and price is the only reason I haven't bought one. For $850 you can get some pretty damn sweet bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jder30 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have late 60's early sears recurve bow that was made by Indian Archery that I use to outshoot my range buddy's Bear Grizzly! Both bows are 58" 45lb draw. He was amazed at how smooth and quiet My lil ole Kemore Brown, Sears bow shot


----------



## jder30 (Apr 25, 2012)

My Sears Recurve Bow. Kinda plain Jane ugly, but shoots like a dream!
Cost only $37! most of my bows cost
less than $150; However, I am saving up to purchase a Bear 64" Super Kodiak w/black phenolic riser! This modern bow, imho, is extraordinarlly beautiful!


----------



## sjt85 (Sep 2, 2014)

johnno said:


> Not to hijack this thread - but I have heard the later model Bear Grizzly limbs are way down on the older model limbs with the new limbs having less laminations and not capable of shooting with fast flight type strings - can anyone confirm or deny?


If you look at the Bear website, the Grizzly comes with a non-FF string, and the Super Grizzly comes with FF string. I think that's the difference between the two models. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## snazy (Mar 30, 2014)

Started on Samick bows. Seem to be pretty common with beginners


----------



## KeithB078 (Oct 9, 2016)

love my Sage 2


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

sjt85 said:


> If you look at the Bear website, the Grizzly comes with a non-FF string, and the Super Grizzly comes with FF string. I think that's the difference between the two models. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong...


None of them comes with Fast-Flight string.

Grizzly comes with Dacron bowstring.

Super Grizzly comes with Dynaflight 97 flemish bowstring AND it has 2-layers laminated limbs + reinforced riser: these are the key improvements, compared to the basic Grizzly.


----------

